# Michael Finley



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Why does no one ever mention Finley when they talk about top 10 shooting guards. I mean he consisitently avg. 20+pts and 3+assts and 1.5 steals. So why is he like the forgotten man??


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I agree Finley is a top-10 talent. He always was. The fact that he's not mentioned enough is the emergence of Dirk Nowitzki and Steve Nash last year. But I think Finley is one of the most important backbones of this Mavs offense and defense. He's highly underrated now.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> I agree Finley is a top-10 talent. He always was. The fact that he's not mentioned enough is the emergence of Dirk Nowitzki and Steve Nash last year. But I think Finley is one of the most important backbones of this Mavs offense and defense. He's highly underrated now.


I agree 100%

Also he doesnt have the "me first" mentality that the other top shooting gaurds have . Not that that is a bad thing but that is why he fits so perfect on the Mavs because he is willing to be the 2nd or third scoring option depending on the matchups.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I know I always consider Finley a top 10 PG. o_0 He's one of my favorite players, and is definately up there with Ray and the rest of the gang.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree 100%
> ...


He plays BASKETBALL the way its supposed to be played


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I remember him from the first year he was traded to the Mavs, and the following year. He was hardly noticed... I guess guys who don't talk much, and just do their job don't get rubbed by the media much.

-Petey


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I remember him from the first year he was traded to the Mavs, and the following year. He was hardly noticed... I guess guys who don't talk much, and just do their job don't get rubbed by the media much.
> 
> -Petey


I remember he came over from Phoenix


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

As a rookie he was damn impressive considering where he got picked up. I can't beleive Ed O'Bannon got picked roughly 10 spots before him.

-Petey


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

that's alright... everyone who REALLY knows basketball knows that Finley is the heart and soul of the MAVS...

but damn i wanted him to be traded to the Nets so they could ruckus the lakers in the finals...

peace


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>p</b>!
> but damn i wanted him to be traded to the Nets so they could ruckus the lakers in the finals...
> peace


It wouldn't have made a single difference


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> It wouldn't have made a single difference


So so true, with the way the Lakers are playing recently, I guess they won't even make the playoffs 

-Petey


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

The mavs are just sick!!!!!!! If I had to re-rank the west right now they would be numero uno right now. Dirk and Nash (and Finley) those guys are off the hook. If the clips can't win it I sure hope Dallas does, they've been my 2nd favorite team for a couple of seasons now. And now that Bradley is contributing, (that just sounds funny saying). Mad talent thats all I got to say. They were beating the freakin pistons by 52 at one point tonight.

Every other team in the league:rocket: MAVS


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

i really like mike finley but when he wants points he just does that fadeaway and he forces some shots. he should drive alot more


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

kobe
tmac
iverson
pierce
ray allen
stackhouse

finley falls somewhere after these guys


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> kobe
> tmac
> iverson
> ...


the only gaurds better than finley are tmac, kobe, and carter.
He doesnt put the #'s up these guys do because he doesnt have to.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> kobe
> tmac
> iverson
> ...


it should be

KOBE
TMAC
IVERSON
PIERCE
FINLEY
ALLEN
STACKHOUSE


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> it should be
> ...


I think Ray Allen and Jerry Stackhouse are better players than Mike Finley. 

Stack has proven that he can be amongst the top leaders in scoring and lead his team to a respectable spot in the playoffs.

Ray is probably the best shooter in the NBA. he drops bombs from all over and has come through for the bucks in the playoffs.
(2001 the dunk on tmac) that was crucial!!!!!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Ray Allen and Jerry Stackhouse are better players than Mike Finley.
> ...


It might have been crucial but he showed no heart that whole series. That is why I cant put him up there with the elite. Yes Finley is an elite SG. He is a solid and consistent as their is a SG


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> it should be
> ...


I agree with that.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> it should be
> 
> KOBE
> ...


I think Pierce is above Iverson, and for sure in another 2 seasons alot of other people will as well.

-Petey


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Pierce is above Iverson, and for sure in another 2 seasons alot of other people will as well.
> ...


I think he may surpass Iverson within the next year, but he alone Not yet anyway can do what AI has done the last 2 seasons


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> It might have been crucial but he showed no heart that whole series. That is why I cant put him up there with the elite. Yes Finley is an elite SG. He is a solid and consistent as their is a SG


would you trade Finley for Ray Allen right now?

I wouldnt even have to think about it. Ray pack your bags; your headed to Texas!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> would you trade Finley for Ray Allen right now?
> ...


Never Finley is the one Mav who consistenly plays 'D' and shuts his man down. I wouldnt want Ray "no heart' Allen instead of Finley


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Never Finley is the one Mav who consistenly plays 'D' and shuts his man down. I wouldnt want Ray "no heart' Allen instead of Finley


that's just you, but Shutting his man down is not a consistent thing with Finley?????? I know you may think he shut Kobe down last night, but it looked like the Mavs team D have an awful lot to do with that.

Could you imagine Ray and Dirk on the wings with Nash in the middle. Deadly


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> that's just you, but Shutting his man down is not a consistent thing with Finley?????? I know you may think he shut Kobe down last night, but it looked like the Mavs team D have an awful lot to do with that.
> ...


Can you imagine Ray's man giving him 30 every game. The Mavericks are devoid of defensive players as it is and you would want to substitue your lone perimeter defensive weapon. Dont make much sense to me


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you imagine Ray's man giving him 30 every game. The Mavericks are devoid of defensive players as it is and you would want to substitue your lone perimeter defensive weapon. Dont make much sense to me


who was the last person to give Ray 30+. 

Exaggerate much?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> who was the last person to give Ray 30+.
> ...


No not really. Here are the High scorers against Allen this year

Iverson 28
McGrady 47
Houston 28
Iverson 31
Pierce 28

Ray Allen over Finley. Thanks but no thanks


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I think Ray Allen is better than Finley, but Finley is a way better fit in the Mavs. Ray Allen's playing style doesn't fit the mavs that well, other than the fact that he can shoot. The major problem with Ray right now is that he doesn't have the will to win. Is he even trying out there?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm gonna say:

1) Kobe
2) T-Mac
3) Pierce
4) Carter
5) Iverson
6) Stackhouse
7) Finley
8) Allen


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> I'm gonna say:
> 
> 1) Kobe
> ...


Carter better than AI and Stackhouse. OH MY


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Ray Allen and Jerry Stackhouse are better players than Mike Finley.
> ...


O would never take allen over finley. Allen is the most inconsisitent player in the league.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Carter better than AI and Stackhouse. OH MY


It's debatable 

I forgot about him, shame on me... If he is not among the best based on talent, he is still one sg I would want on my team based upon the fact he brings the league and the raptors a boat load of money and exposure.

-Petey


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> No not really. Here are the High scorers against Allen this year
> ...


if only Iverson and Tmac give me 30+, I can live with that.

after all , they are two of the premier scorers in the NBA


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> if only Iverson and Tmac give me 30+, I can live with that.
> ...


They arent the only ones. Just watch you'll see


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> They arent the only ones. Just watch you'll see


Finley's given up 30+.

Jason Richardson gave him 39!
and
Gordan Grircek gave him 29.

You'd expect 30+ from tmac and iverson, not J. Rich & Giri-who?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Finley's given up 30+.
> ...


Uh Mavs play zone d. not man.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Uh Mavs play zone d. not man.


actually they do play man when the matchups are right. they did at times last night.
plus, if they dont play man ever, why compare defensive ability.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

[email protected] stackhouse, allen and vince being better than fin


Here's the real list

Tmac
Iverson
Kobe
Finley
Vince
Stack
Allen



allen does NOTHING but shoot man. If his shot is off he sucks. He's an athletic version of allan houston. Finley plays "D", rebounds, steals the rock. passes it well and is the HEART AND SOUL of the mavs team. Everyone on the team likes playing with fin. He's the player that holds the mavs together. HE's the player talking in players ears when they mess up and play well. He's the type of player that keeps the team's chemistry and morale up because he's UNSELFISH. The team follows his lead. He could easily average around 25 to 28 points a game but he doesn't because all he cares about is winning.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!He could easily average around 25 to 28 points a game but he doesn't because all he cares about is winning.


why do people think that if you avg more than 28 you dont care about winning. that's intriguing. what makes a player care about winning. amuse me


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

they care about stats. They have to touch the ball this often and put up this amount of numbers or they pout. Iverson does it, Kobe does it, Stack does it etc etc. Fin don't complain. He just does what's needed to be done for his squad to wni


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> they care about stats. They have to touch the ball this often and put up this amount of numbers or they pout. Iverson does it, *Kobe* does it, Stack does it etc etc. Fin don't complain. He just does what's needed to be done for his squad to wni


Oh, NO... you just didn't go there... I am picturing IV ready to answer back with a right hook...

-Petey


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, NO... you just didn't go there... I am picturing IV ready to answer back with a right hook...
> ...


here it comes Petey. since he's expecting the right hook, I'm coming with a left uppercut. Seriously, its all good. I know how it is. You put up big numbers and your team is losing people think you going for self. You put up admirable numbers and your team wins title, and they diss you for something else. 
No big deal.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> here it comes Petey. since he's expecting the right hook, I'm coming with a left uppercut. Seriously, its all good. I know how it is. You put up big numbers and your team is losing people think you going for self. You put up admirable numbers and your team wins title, and they diss you for something else.
> No big deal.


That is not true... or I don't think so. Often I read there are double-standards in regards to Kobe, the more I sit and think about it, I agree. There are times I have read Kidd's line and he has as many TO as Assists. MJ was never called a "hog" but he had a similar game, and often took 30+ shots.

Honestly I don't know why. Is it all the comparision to MJ that makes fans think he should win without the Big Guy? I just don't know... I mean I stick by the fact that in at least one game this season he didn't jack enough, and in another it looked like his team was not involved. But others must have had questionable games, and why don't we question? I for one think Pierce has had a big drop off since last year. But why is that the first time it has been mentioned on this board so far, or the topic even brought up for discussion? Gasol is no where near his figures of last year, and why is not that brought up? Granted he doesn't win, and with the Lakers no team recently has won the Championship... but Pierce and Kidd are prime example of playoff teams not getting knock for their lacks, while Kobe is, and others like Big Dog get knocked...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I am just looking at it from a different side at the moment. I am not defending the guy, just wondering.

-Petey


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I am just looking at it from a different side at the moment. I am not defending the guy, just wondering.
> 
> -Petey


I wonder the same things, only I am defending him because he is my guy. As long as he stays successful and his team wins, nothing anyone has to say about him could be that bad.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

42 points and 10 boards for fin tonight 4th double double in past 5 games


----------

